# Soccer Jerseys



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello All,

Im a bit curious on what transfer is used on soccer jerseys. I have printed a few for a kids soccer school using Vinyl and it printed perfectly after heat pressing it lasted, but recently i ve used the same vinyl to print on my sons Barcelona Jersey but the transfer did not last long, it started coming off.

Just wondering what transfer is best for soccer jerseys and what transfer do they use on the professional teams like the sponsor and team logo prints?

Cab anyone help?

Many thanks


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

What material is the jersey?


----------



## Laxbum4 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've pressed numbers and logos on soccer jerseys for a bunch of years now. I use stahl's thermogrip and haven't had many issues. Just watch out when doing some like the barca jersey as those are usually sublimated and I've found that if you use the wrong material the colors will bleed through transfer. That might also be why the material did not stay on so well this time around.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

100% polyester


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Laxbum4 said:


> I've pressed numbers and logos on soccer jerseys for a bunch of years now. I use stahl's thermogrip and haven't had many issues. Just watch out when doing some like the barca jersey as those are usually sublimated and I've found that if you use the wrong material the colors will bleed through transfer. That might also be why the material did not stay on so well this time around.


I think the colours did bleed through the transfer. Im attaching a picture so you can get a better description of what I'm talking about. 

Picture 1 is the transfer i done using SISER VINYL on 100% polyester.

Picture 2 is what i would like to be using as that seems to be the good stuff but what transfer is it?

What do you think I'm doing wrong?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some polyester is treated and heat press vinyl will not adhere.......You need to ask your uniform supplier for more information.......if they are "retail" items you may not be able to get an answer or the answer may be a guess and/or wrong....


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Some polyester is treated and heat press vinyl will not adhere.......You need to ask your uniform supplier for more information.......if they are "retail" items you may not be able to get an answer or the answer may be a guess and/or wrong....


This Barcelona top is retail item.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

If it is treated nothing is going to stick. That looks like the problem


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Sport T said:


> If it is treated nothing is going to stick. That looks like the problem


Sorry I'm new to this can u please explain what you mean by treated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some materials will have a "treatment" on them to prevent soiling in a retail environment....Sometimes it is "Teflon" or a similar finish....If this is the case, there is little you can do to make a transfer and/or heat press vinyl adhere....


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Some materials will have a "treatment" on them to prevent soiling in a retail environment....Sometimes it is "Teflon" or a similar finish....If this is the case, there is little you can do to make a transfer and/or heat press vinyl adhere....


Thank you very much for this information very handy but I thought that with football jerseys that are blank on the back you always could get name and number done because they do it them selves at the retails shop like Adidas they have the heat press in store.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

According to Stahls:



> Q: What product is best for blocking dye migration?
> A: Thermo-FILM® is the #1 recommended product for inhibiting dye migration on sports uniforms. Thermo-GRIP® and Thermo-FLOCK® offer superior restriction of dye migration as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I usually use Siser Easy Weed. But, for these jerseys, I would try Thermo-Film, Thermo-GRIP or Super Film.

Talk to Stahls and see what they think.

Joe


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with Joe, I'd try something made for nylon and hard to press items. Maybe try a few times under the press to heat up the garment really good. You may get lucky with it. Retail items are hard to figure though since they alter a lot of garments for stain blocking.


----------



## Laxbum4 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hotmark sub-block is something I have used on those exact shirts. Limited colors but one happen so be exact yellow that is on Barcelona jersey. 

Some of the professional numbering is specialty materials. For example English premier league are a flock material. Other leagues use what looks like custom printed vinyl transfers. I would assume they use sub block material. 

You can purchase official letter for teams if you need. Couple different sources for those.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

jleampark said:


> According to Stahls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wonderful news i will certainly be trying this material because SISER EASYWEED sure aint doing it for me either on retail Football tops like the Barcelona one. I have tried it on other football tops for children's football schools and it has worked.

Thank you for your information


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you guys for your information i have a few options there and i will be trying this. 
Thanks a lot again


----------



## huang Qifei (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a collection of Liverpool Soccer Jersey,Rugby Jersey, long sleeve jersey,kids jersey and women jersey for the session 2019/2020 at Jersey Mr


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

mkeg said:


> I think the colours did bleed through the transfer. Im attaching a picture so you can get a better description of what I'm talking about.
> 
> Picture 1 is the transfer i done using SISER VINYL on 100% polyester.
> 
> ...


 I did this a couple of times and what I did is use vinyl remover over where the vinyl is going to be pressed.
they use some type of treatment after they get printed.


----------

